# what do you prefer....



## PippiL (Nov 13, 2011)

to soap with EO's or FO's  and why?
 I use both but mainly FO's....


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Nov 14, 2011)

I like FO's but find myself returning to EO and Eo blends more and more.  I like the FO at first, but then seem to tire of it.  The EO I like consistently.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 14, 2011)

I soap with FO's because I like the variety, the price, and how well they hold up in my soap.

I use EOs, too, but not for soap. 


IrishLass


----------



## judymoody (Nov 14, 2011)

EOs, but I also use some FOs and I enjoy blending the two together.


----------



## Maythorn (Nov 14, 2011)

Except for lavender essential oil that sticks so well and soaps very easily I seem to prefer fragrance oils.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 14, 2011)

I use both. They each have their marketing ability.


----------



## evatgirl73 (Nov 15, 2011)

I work almost exclusively with FOs. It's my personal preference, I like sweet and fun scents.  I can see the beauty in working with EOs and applaud the people who do it well, but it's not my thing.


----------



## margarita (Nov 15, 2011)

I use both EO's and FO's. I agree with soapbuddy - people like different things. But I myself prefer the EO blends. Somehow FO's never live up to my expectations. Other people really like it, but I always think the scents just lack something. I think I'll try doing my own FO blends next, maybe it'll bring some depth and interest to the scent.


----------



## Chay (Nov 15, 2011)

I work with a lot of FO but EO is my personal favorite.


----------



## miggymoo (Nov 15, 2011)

I personally prefer EO as I'm into the all natural thing! I have used fo for batches that friends request.


----------



## Lynnz (Nov 15, 2011)

I am usually big on fragrance oils but adore Lime EO and recently I have recieved several really nice EO blends in soap and thought Yummmmm


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Nov 15, 2011)

I use EOs.  I do have some FOs I like, more base scents like vanilla, hazelnut.  I really like food type scents which really can't be achieved with EOs.  I might expand and do a little FO using.


----------



## Apothefairy (Nov 18, 2011)

I find that my customers 'say' they want "natural essential oils because they're so much better for you" but my heavy hitting sellers are ALL FO's. In reality, the allure of the huge variety of fragrance oils available overwhelms "natural" (I hate that word, almost as much as I hate "common sense") options in my case. This is where it does pay to do a little market research, check trends and climates in your area.

All of my personal soaps are VERY lightly scented with the EO's that I use dependent upon topical theraputic usage more than aromatheraputic. I  very much love helichrysum, but lord will it set you back a house payment!


----------



## Moonblossom (Nov 19, 2011)

I use mostly FO but I'm branching out by getting certain EO for blending and experimenting.


----------



## dcornett (Nov 21, 2011)

I use both, but make a whole lot more with fo than I do eo, because there is such a wide variety of fragrances to choose from, for me they sell the best, and they are cheaper. But I do still make a few with eo, and natural colorants because you'll have a few that want that, and that was one of the things that attracked me to homemade soaps in the beginning.


----------

